# Broken Sram Red (2013) shifter paddle



## LouisLu

Dear all

I snapped off the front (left) shifter paddle on a Sram Red Double-tap shifter (Ergo Dynamic - 2013) and broken. The brake was unaffected and the shifter mechanism still works but can't be used while riding as there is no leverage due to the broken paddle.
Is it possible to replace just the paddle, I'm looking at replacing the shifter assembly on Ebay or any where?
Thanks in advance for any help or advice?


----------



## aramis

I don't know if this is for the 13 or not, but it looks like they are easily replaceable and are available.

SRAM Red Doubletap Left Shift Lever Assembly Shifter Parts | eBay

SRAM Red Doubletap Right Shift Lever Assembly Shifter Parts | eBay


----------



## bmorgan4

I don't think those are the right ones. I just broke mine as well (last night) and I am waiting to hear back from my LBS, but from what I read they can be over nighted under warranty. it should be part number below. 11.7018.005.001 – “Red 13 ErgoDynamic Shift Lever Assembly Left”.


----------



## duffyanneal

Odd, I had the left side Red shifter on my new R5 break last week. The same day I brought it home. I got a warranty replacement the next day from the local SRAM rep. Here is a picture of the broken lever. I wonder if there was a batch of bad parts?

View attachment 278041


View attachment 278042


----------



## gospastic

Yes, there was apparently a bad batch. I had a right side shifter break on me. Got it warrantied no problem.


----------



## bikingmeditation

LouisLu said:


> Dear all
> 
> I snapped off the front (left) shifter paddle on a Sram Red Double-tap shifter (Ergo Dynamic - 2013) and broken. The brake was unaffected and the shifter mechanism still works but can't be used while riding as there is no leverage due to the broken paddle.
> Is it possible to replace just the paddle, I'm looking at replacing the shifter assembly on Ebay or any where?
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice?


SRAM is really good with replacing broken parts under warranty. Take it to your LBS and they'll work with SRAM who will probably send a new shifter for free.


----------



## burgrat

I know this is a problem with the 09 Rival shifters, but Red also? SRAM may have good warranty coverage, but why the hell is this such a common problem? It sounds like a design flaw or an inferior part. "Bad batch" or not, it sounds like this is so common that I have very little faith that mine will not break soon. This is ridiculous. There are whole threads on this problem. SRAM should recall this sh*t if fix get it fixed.


----------



## LouisLu

Thanks for all! Recently, I found and bought it on ebay.

SRAM Spare Part Red 2013 Ergo Dymanic Shifter Lever Assy Left Hand | eBay


----------

